# 11/21 Navarre: kingfish?



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

So I decided to go for some late season kings since I wasn't able to get out last weekend...

I show up any 0520 and unload, there's 2 guys shark fishing in the "calm" area where I usually launch so I drag the kayak about 40 yards away as to not disturb them, the surf isn't huge (about 2' some up to 3') but is slamming constant... I am walking the kayak out 3 steps between waves and get slammed back 2. I finally jump in the kayak and go hard.

Once I'm past the breakers it's still pretty choppy but it's manageable. I get some (few and far between) bait and slow troll watching my finder for more bait. I put out 1 cig and 1 hard tail to slow troll.

I see kings jumping everywhere and they are good 45+" ones so I'm really excited and know I'm bound to get a good one. At 0630 my heart is broken. My hard tail line starts slowly taking drag.... Typical flipper move, but I didn't expect that to happen. I tighten my drag to allow flipper to pull it off the hook. Well the circle hook works, sets, and whatever it is, it knows it's hooked now! With my now tight drag, this thing is running fast and running hard. I turn the kayak and go in pursuit.

I fight it for over an hour as it drags me around, I finally get to catch a glimpse of it, I've got a shark! (I figured once I realized it wasn't flipper but now it's confirmed). I get him up to the kayak at least 5 times but he wasn't giving up, and the weather was too rough for me to handle him myself, I decided to take another route... Turn is head towards shore and drag him to shore and fight him again there. He gets his head turned a few times and I fight him a few times to get his head turned back but we finally get close. There's 1 guy I see fishing from shore so I attempt to land near him hopeful he can help me wrestle the kayak and shark.

As I approach the shark is pulling me west (directly in front of the guy which I was trying to avoid) but the good news is the surf has calmed down a lot since I launched. I am surfing the kayak in, trying to keep from flipping while maintaining the rod, I have it leashed just in case. Finally about waist deep I jump out and have the rod in one hand and kayak in the other. I get it to shore and unleash the rod. Sure enough the guy fishing was nice and saw what I was doing and helped pull the kayak up out of the surf.

Turns out the fellow Fisher is Tommy, a really great guy. I will make you see what the ending to the story is here Https://youtu.be/N26A7b0Ob2A 

I just want to thank Tommy again. He got his truck, came and picked me and the shark up, took me to the kayak so I could get my truck key, drove me to my truck then came back to help me load my kayak, helped me carry it up and over the stairs since there wasn't any sand access there.

My only note is yes I know it's actually a spinner shark and not a black tip.


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

Note I'm on a Penn fierce 5000, on a medium action Penn squadron rod, so I couldn't horse him in. He was also on a 4/0 circle hook.


----------



## ghost5 (Oct 29, 2015)

That was a fun morning and glad I could help.


----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

Really cool story, glad i got to see it from both points of view on the forum. I too am going to try some kingfishing this week. Wouldnt be upset if I snagged a shark!


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Awesome post! 2 questions...how did the shark taste? And, why did you go with a circle hook when targeting kings? I assume you still used wire? (ok, that's technically 2.5 questions.) I'm heading out this weekend too...didn't know what I'd catch this late in the season...Good to hear kings are still jumping around!


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

Circle hook up front, with a stinger because the circle hook helps the fish swim naturally, and the kings always hit the stinger anyway. I've played around with many set ups and I prefer to lead with either a live bait hook or circle hook.

The shark tasted awesome. The consistency and texture is more like chicken than fish but that's okay by me.


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry forgot to answer the last part, yes I use either 44 lb or 58 lb single Strand. I use a dubro ez twist to make really pretty haywire twist (since I don't have good fine motor skills)

If you're local I'll be glad to show you all my set ups and fish with you.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Agarst said:


> Sorry forgot to answer the last part, yes I use either 44 lb or 58 lb single Strand. I use a dubro ez twist to make really pretty haywire twist (since I don't have good fine motor skills)
> 
> If you're local I'll be glad to show you all my set ups and fish with you.


Link doesn't seem to work.. Great post and good memories for sure


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry it wasn't a link. http://m.basspro.com/DuBro-EZ-Twist-for-Leader-Wire/product/8130/

There's one. I got mine from amazon but it's the same thing.


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I haven't heard of anyone using circle hooks unless tourney or bottom fishing . . . but I like your logic . . . think I'll give it a try. I am local, out of Niceville (fish Destin, launch from Crab Trap). I've fished only near shore for the past year . . . landed my share of kings/sails/mahi, but I'm always looking out for more experience and techniques! I know I should make the transition to inshore and lake fishing soon, but those big fish pull so darn hard!!!! I'm actually debating on whether to go for kings tomorrow or commit to inshore . . . decisions decisions! Let me know when you're going out again, would be cool to team up.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Man, good read and video. Good job sticking with it.


----------



## Ford (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed your fish tale. Glad you found Tommy (and his phone for video)


----------

